# long research and trial



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi,

i m in my late 20's and ibs started when i was 14 years old.

it was mild but i didnt know it was ibs.

at my young age i stop going out and spending most of my time at home . i did also have depression along with that,so my life is worst.no friends ,and no enjoyment.

feeling horrible and cried a lot,

i tried almost everything ,but no result .

moreover i have to earn myself also ,so job and ibs my life is getting worse.

recently i tried

Source Naturals Skin Eternal Hyaluronic Acid

for my skin,but its working for my ibs and depression.

i m just taking 1 tablet and i feel like i dont hv any more symptoms,i am enjoying my life and i work more efficiently.

although i m having lots of fruits also.

i feel little sleepy, so i m planning to take half a day.

coz just 1 table i took and since 2 days i m having that effect.

after doing some research,it showing that it might effective for depression and ibs.but it works for me

hope this help somebody else also.

best of luck


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck


----------

